# Looking for a good public outdoor range in Nova



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm looking for an outdoor range in NoVa specifically in the western Fairfax County area that has outdoor pistol ranges. Any suggestions?


----------



## mapcase (Oct 21, 2009)

The only one I've heard of, is a PRIVATE one up in Leesburg somewhere... which is not what you asked for, but illustrates the lack of choices we have around here. 

You can try going to the NRA's website and do a search... you can put in your zip and a mileage range and it'll show what's around that THEY know of, which is not to say there aren't others.

Also, maybe try the phone book, or go to some of the local gun shops and ask them... I'm sure they would know where some are.

Chris


----------



## Defender3 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Izaak Walton league has outdoor ranges in Stafford (Arlington League) and Centerville (Fairfax League) FWIW.


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

340 OPENED UP UP THE ROAD BUT MEMBERSHIP IS $400.00 A YEAR. nothing around here to speak of, not like 70 miles south, Just another way to control shooters. No place to shoot? transfers to less shooters. O just about have given up Dove hunting, no where to go. On refuge south of here, like a two hour drive has a range, closed most of the time and when its open, NO HANDGUNS  How stupid is that.


----------

